# Consensus....Be Wary.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

David Moon.

Regards, Mike

http://www.knoxnews.com/business/columnists/david-moon/be-wary-of-consensus-379b1c4d-f1c2-160a-e053-0100007f1297-386842951.html


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks Mike.

I just learned why the weather predictors are seldom correct.

Which means cattle prices will bounce back come fall.

I feel better now.


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

I hope you are110% right I just hope they hold where they are.
I sold some nice calves Saturday brought 1.42 a pound averageing 470.


----------

